
Only Street Dogs Are Real Dogs (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/72/quandary/only-street-dogs-are-real-dogs-rp
======
mimixco
Interesting. I used to live in the Canary Islands where all dogs look
identical, a medium size brindle kind of like a Rottweiler.

The islands were actually named for the dogs (perro canario from the Latin
_canis_ ) and the bird named for the island.

